# T. moorii Mpulungu



## parrdog (Apr 29, 2004)

G'day Guys,

It's been years since I have posted pics of my Moops. A mate of mine came around today to shoot my wild colony.

Here they are, hope ya like 'em .

Jamie.


----------



## parrdog (Apr 29, 2004)

Some more .


----------



## ddaquaria (Jan 3, 2004)

very nice. i still would love to know how you did the background


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, very nice indeed!


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

They look good.

How many fish in the colony?


----------



## makoy63 (Jun 1, 2008)

w  w can you post a full tank shot?? tia!!

very nice!! :thumb:


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

Wow!  
very nice trophs! :thumb: 
:drooling:


----------



## 76dragon (Feb 16, 2003)

They look great !! Pardog, how old are they. I just got 38 of them last weekend.

Phung


----------



## parrdog (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks guys .

The background and most of the rocks in the tank are made by a company in Australia called "Universal Rocks".

There are 20 fish in the colony. All were sourced from Airfish.

Hard to tell their age since they are wildcaught. Five are fully grown, fifteen are sub adults.

Thanks again for the kind words. I'll ask my mate to shoot some tank shots next time.

Jamie.


----------



## Jolley (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey, Jamie.

The tank and fish look fantastic. :thumb:

I hope all is well.

John


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

and people wonder why I tell them, Moops are the best looking colony Alpha to Omega fish.

Jamie, thanks for the update pics man. They are fantastic, beautiful tank... and really nice shots.

Glad to see you...man you even brought John out...

:lol:


----------



## nixanbal (Dec 27, 2005)

Hello!

These are some great shots and much greater fish! Could you tell us what`s your lighting?


----------



## parrdog (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks John and Geoff, everything's going great guys, hope you guys are well too .

Hey nix, I have 6 T5 tubes on it (4 foot tubes).

Jamie.


----------



## cledus (Aug 10, 2006)

Outstanding group, two thumbs up.


----------

